# Genie client with SD TV's



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I currently have 3 R16-300, I am will be upgrade to an HDTV next month so i called DTV to ask a few question about upgrading, they are not showing me any love with discounts even though I been a customer since 1996, but i did not push it because I have'nt got the TV yet. ok my question to you guys is they told me the SDTV in the bedrooms could be connected to the Mini genies and access the HR34 in the living room, i asked them how could i connect an SDTV to the client and they told with an coax cable, but there is only one coax port for the network cable. so I'm confused. I saw the Back of the Mini genie from pictures on soildsignal website. I appreciate an input on my future install.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

You can use the standard RCA ports to connect to an SDTV.

Also try calling the retention department, you may get a better offer from them.

Kevin


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you, I forgot to a ask one more thing , I have dual cable ran in my walls can they use one part of the cable or with that be a problem, support made it seem like if they had to run new cable they would charge me.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah you can use RCA ports with the Composite adapter for the Genie client, or that plus an RF modulator (yech!) if your TV is really old. 
They can reuse your old cables, you'll only need one going to each location thanks to the magic of SWM. They shouldn't have to run any new lines unless you're having a fourth location, and that would still be included in any installation price.


----------



## silent ronin (Aug 2, 2007)

You will need the 10 pin composite cable. The tech should have some on his van when he comes.


----------

